# MA Weather (Boston)



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

What are we in for this week guys? Looks like it's a bit colder than they originally predicted. Keeping an eye on it, hoping to lay down some salt tonight....


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

No snow for us here south of boston through 12 26. This is starting to look bleek. If this is a repeat of last winter, i may think about getting out of the snow business? It was 56 degrees here yesterday!


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

lawn king;1541980 said:


> No snow for us here south of boston through 12 26. This is starting to look bleek. If this is a repeat of last winter, i may think about getting out of the snow business? It was 56 degrees here yesterday!


Yeah, I was hoping for a little by now but hey, it's New England..... Next week is supposed to be all 36-17 degrees. Maybe that will stick, and we'll begin our season a little late.

Either way, as a business person, I'm not going to quit snow all together, I'm just not going to count on it as projected income any longer unless I can convert all my accounts to seasonal . Anything made after this season is going to be purely bonus money....


----------

